# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2017 (14-17 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Το διαστημα 14-17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017, πραγματοποιείται το *53ο ΜR OLYMPIA στην ιστορία του θεσμού,* στο Las Vegas , παραδοσιακά.
Προκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο επαγγελματικο αγώνα, όπου μεχρι στιγμής τον τίτλο έχουν στεφθεί 13 πρωταθλητές
O Ronnie Coleman και ο Lee Haney εχουν παρει 8 φορές το τρόπαιο, ο Arnold Schwarzenegger 7 φορες, ο Dorian Yates 6 όπως και ο  Phil Heath και 4 φορές ο Jay Cutler.
Ακολουθουν με 3 τρόπαια ο Frank Zane αλλά και ο Sergio Oliva

----------


## Polyneikos

Αχνοφαίνεται το Mr Olympia και ήδη μια μεγάλη είδηση θα παίξει για καιρό
Ο Κai Greene *δεχτηκε ειδική πρόσκληση από τον Jim Manion*, πρόεδρο της IFBB Pro για να αγωνιστεί στο Mr Olympia 2017, κάτι που είχε γίνει και με τον Levrone περυσι.
O Manion είπε οτι αθλητές σαν τον  Kai ειναι εξαίρεση και δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουν να πάρει πρόκριση μέσω νίκης ή του rankink point system μεσω των συμμετοχών των αθλητών και θα προσπαθήσουν να το κάνουν όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανταγωνιστικό , όσο ο Phil Heath πάει για τον 7o τίτλο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι αθλητές που έχουν πάρει πρόκριση εως τώρα :

----------


## Panhell34

Θα ήταν ωραίο να αποδεχτεί ο Kai την πρόταση και να συμμετάσχει,και να κερδίσει το Olympia για να δω πως θα αντιδράσει ο Phil και αν θα μπορούσε να αντιδράσει

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Θέλω παρα πολυ να δω ξανα τον King Kai στη σκηνή του Mr. Olympia η αλήθεια ειναι πως η απουσία του ειναι παρα πολυ αισθητή μακάρι να αποδεχθεί την πρόσκληση μπας και δούμε καμία μάχη της προκοπής,γιατι κακά τα ψέματα χωρις kai χωρις wolf δεν εχει τοσο ενδιαφέρον,ειναι παράσταση για έναν όπως πέρσι.

----------


## bocanegra180

Μακάρι να κατέβει ο kai και να είναι σε τέτοια κατάσταση που να το πάρει κιόλας. Αν δεν κατέβει πολύ θα ήθελα να δω το big ramy πρώτο και σε καλές θέσεις τους martinez και bonac που μου αρέσουν πολύ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε πρώτη φαση ο Heath τον πρώτο λόγο, με αυτους τους συμμετέχοντες. Aν μπεί ο Greene, μπορεί και την ανατροπή.
Εγω θα ηθελα τριάδα σε comparison τον Heath, Greene και Ramy!

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από τον Jim Manion. Βολεύει εξαιρετικά τον αγώνα, τους διοργανωτές, τον Κάι, βολεύει βασικά όλους εκτός από έναν... τον Heath  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Φυσικά τον βολεύει Πάνο τον πολύπειρο Manion,θα είναι πολλαπλάσιο το ενδιαφέρον με τον Κάι, καλό για τη δημοτικότητα της IFBB, και πολλαπλάσια και τα κέρδη που είναι και το βασικό κατά τη γνώμη μου. Λίγο αργά δεν τον προσκάλεσαν? Μήπως υπάρχει παρασκήνιο και κρυφές συζητήσεις και ανταλλάγματα με Κάι και IFBB? Αν τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα και τίμια θεωρώ πως ο Κάι δε θα αποδεχτεί την πρόσκληση. Ξενέρωσε πέρσι με τον αποκλεισμό, τώρα αν θεωρήσει ότι η πρόσκληση είναι τιμητική και τον συγκίνησαν τα λόγια του Manion που θα είχαν κατ' ιδίαν κάτι μπορεί να γίνει, αν και δεν νομίζω.

----------


## goldenera

Πάνο τον Κάι τον βολεύει σε μία μόνο περίπτωση......αν του εγγυήθηκαν ότι θα νικήσει :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

Γιάννη, μπορεί να μην του εγγυήθηκαν ότι θα νικήσει, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι έκαναν ότι μπορούσαν να τον πείσουν ότι θα κριθεί δίκαια.

Ακόμη θεωρώ ότι βολεύει τον Και γιατί θα παίξει κατευθείαν στο Ολύμπια χωρίς να συμμετέχει σε προηγούμενο αγώνα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα συζητηθεί πολύ το όνομά του για το τι μπορεί να φέρει στη σκηνή, όπως πέρυσι έγινε με τον Levrone που κυριάρχησε στις προ-αγωνιστικές συζητήσεις. 

Με λίγα λόγια όλοι θα περιμένουμε να δουμε τον Kai σε αυτόν τον αγώνα, και λιγότερο τον Heath που η λογική είναι ότι θα φέρει άλλη μια φορά το γνωστό πακέτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Από οτι μαθαίνω δεξια και αριστερα , ο Κai αρνήθηκε να παίξει.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Phil Heath δεν αφήνει φυσικά όλο αυτόν τον ντόρο να στραφεί υπέρ του Κai, προκαλώντας τον να υπογραψει το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## goldenera

Δε πα να λέει ο αντιπαθής/άξιος βέβαια Μρ.Ο Heath, δεν πέφτει στην παγίδα ο Κάι. Εκτός του ότι δεν θα έχει στην καριέρα του ένα τίτλο Μρ.Ο έχει κατακτήσει όλα τα άλλα αρκετές φορές έχει καθιερωθεί στη συνείδηση του κόσμου ως ένας από τους καλύτερους, που ξεκίνησε τη ζωή και την καριέρα του υπό πολύ δύσκολες οικονομικοκοινωνικές συνθήκες για τον ίδιο, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι από τους πιο δημοφιλείς στο χώρο, έχει στραφεί και σε άλλες δραστηριότητες, συμμετέχει σε πολλές εκδηλώσεις και σε πάμπολλα γκεστ, και σίγουρα ο τραπεζικός του λογαριασμός είναι βαρβάτος :01. Wink: 

Άρα γιατί να διακυνδυνέψει μια ακόμα ήττα, θεωρώ πως θεωρεί ο ίδιος ότι αδικήθηκε τουλάχιστον μια φορά σε Μρ.Ο, έχει 'ξενερώσει' κοινώς, και επαναλαμβάνω αργά θυμήθηκαν να τον καλέσουν.....ίσως ήταν διαφορετικά αν είχε φτιάξει πλάνο από το περασμένο Σεπτέμβρη, Οκτώμβρη.

Δικαιώθηκε σε γενικές γραμμές γιατί με την ειδική αυτή πρόσκληση θα αισθάνθηκε ότι ο χώρος τον έχει ανάγκη αφού ισχυροί διεκδικητές δεν υπάρχουν στην ουσία εκτός του Ράμι, οπότε το ενδιαφέρον είναι μειωμένο και ο ενθουσιασμός γαι τον κορυφαίο αγώνα της χρονιάς είναι άτονος για το κοινό.

----------


## mono AEK

+1

----------


## Polyneikos

*3rd place - William Bonac

*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Λιακο μου οτι και να κανει η "Μουμια" οσο και να κοψει δεν εχει το βασικο : ΚΑΛΟΥΠΙ ! 
> 
> Πισω ειναι ανυπαρκτος με πολυ κακες αναλογιες ακομα και στο ματι.
> 
> Δεν ξερει να στηνετε καλα πανω στη σκηνη και ειναι σα να βλεπεις μια μυωμπαλα να στεκετε. Ο αλλος εχει και αυτος αδυναμιες αλλα προσεξτε το στησιμο του ακομα και στο ρελαξ !
> 
> Ο Μπασκετακιας ειναι οτι καλυτερο αυτη τη στιγμη στο κοσμο ! Πανε ορισμενοι και σχολιαζουν την κοιλιακη του χωρα : πιασε ρε μωρτη και εσυ αυτη τη μαζα και σε βλεπουμε μετα ! ΜΙΚΡΟΤΗΤΕΣ.
> 
> Οσο για τις μαζες του Μουμια ενα εχω να πω : Στο χωρο μας για να γραψει καποιος ιστορια δεν μετρανε τα βηματα που θα κανει ουτε ποσα κιλα ειναι αλλα τι  αποτυπωμα  θα αφησεις και ο Μπασκετακιας εχει αφησει ηδη 7 !
> ...


Ειχες δίκιο με αυτα που έλεγες πρίν 2 χρόνια και έμενε να αποδειχτεί και μετράει γιατι δεν έγινες όπως πολλοι μετα Χριστό προφήτες.
 Το τελευταίο πράμα που θα σχολιαζα είναι η κοιλια του Χίθ , λές και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι έχουν δαχτυλίδι μέση , η αν τούς ξεφυγουν και δεν την κρατάνε όπως οι φουσκωκοιλιάδες στη παραλία , δεν θα γεμίσει η σκηνή αερόστατα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Είπαμε αυτες οι μάζες έχουν το τίμημά τους και θέλουν μεγάλα ρεζερβουάρ , γιατι δεν είχαν πχ κοιλιές ο Αρνολντ ο Ζέην ο Ολίβα , ο Μπανούτ, Ντικερσον , Λη Χανευ? 
Θα με πεί κανείς αυτοι δεν είχαν τις μάζες των σημερινών , αλλα και τι έγινε εφόσον οι σημερινοί μεγάλωσαν παντού και αδικείται και χάνετε η μάζα τους , δηλαδη παρ όλο που είναι τερας ο Χιθ αν πάρουν μια πόζα διπλών δικεφάλων με τον Άρνολντ εκείνης της εποχής ο Άρνολντ θα δίνει την εντυπωση ότι έχει μεγαλύτερα χέρια και στήθια και πιο εντυπωσιακός θα δείχνει και ανθρώπινος 
Και τι ομορφια να πεί κανείς για τα πόδια του Ράμυ που δείχνουν σαν μπαλόνια , ενω και ο Ντόριαν είχε ποδάρες αλλα καμία σχέση και έδειχναν πιο ταιριαστα και όμορφα με το υπόλοιπο σώμα 
Το θέμα είναι οτι ο Χιθ δεν έχει σκαρί ανταγωνιστή  να τον αντιμετωπίσει γι αυτο τα σαρώνει όλα , ο 3ος ο Μπόνακ δεν τόχει με τίποτε , είναι λές και και τον πάτησες στη πρέσα το σώμα του όχι λόγω ύψους αλλα λόγω αναλογιών , πήρες τον κορμό και τον βίδωσες πάνω στη λεκάνη του και ενω έχει δυνατα σημεία και φόρμα δεν έχει το καλούπι για πιο ψηλά , παρα μόνο αν είναι τυχερός και δεν έχει φορμαρισμένο και καλουπάτο 
επίσης οι γλουτιαίοι του στις πλάγιες πόζες επισκιάζουν τους μηριαίους του και αυτα δεν φτιάχνονται είναι γενετικά

----------


## Polyneikos

Η καρτα με τις βαθμολογίες

----------


## TheWorst

τελικα συμφωνα με αυτους εχουν αρκετη διαφορα ο Ραμι με τον Χιθ , 15 ποντοι λιγοι δεν ειναι

----------


## Polyneikos

Το 5 στον Heath σημαίνει οτι 5 κριτες τον βγαλαν 1ο. Και στα προκριματικά και στα τελικά, οπότε δεν υπήρχε εξαρχής καμια αμφισβήτηση για τον 1ο.
Στον Ramy πχ. το 13 μπορεί να ειναι 3 κριτες τον βγάλανε 3ο και 2 τον βγαλανε 2ο, ειναι λογικό να αμβλύνεται η διαφορά.
Από τα προκριματικά μάλιστα ο Bonac προηγούταν ένα πόντο (το προηγείται σημαίνει χαμηλότερη βαθμολογία), που σημαίνει ότι πιθανόν δυο τον ψήφισαν 3ο και τρεις 2ο κοκ..
Ετσι μαζεύονται οι πόντοι.

----------


## Fataoulas

Φωτο απο το φετινο Mr.O

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι κοιλιές υπάρχουν εδω και αρκετά χρόνια που έχουν ξεφύγει οι μάζες και αναλογικά μεγάλωσαν και φούσκωσαν κι αυτες , πάντα το στομάχι είναι το ρεζερβουάρ αλλα δεν είναι κατι νέο που βλέπουμε πρώτη φορά !!
Αυτη την φορα έχει μεγαλύτερη απήχηση και σχολιασμούς λόγω του ότι δεν είναι μια κοινή κοιλιά αλλα η κοιλιά του μρ Ολύμπια και αποδεικνύεται μια ακόμη φορα ότι η διασημότητα και αναγνωρισιμότητα σε ενα  αθλητη έχει απήχηση και γι αυτο οι διάσημοι αποτελούν πρότυπα και μιμήσεις ακόμη και στα αρνητικά τους , γιατι αν πεί καποις έναν αθλητη τι κοιλιά είναι αυτη ρε συ !! αυτός θα πεί εδω η άλλη κέρδισε το Ολύμπια η δική μου σε πείραξε?
Σε γενικές γραμμές αθλητες μεγάλου βεληνεκούς και πρωταθλητές , επειδη αποτελούν και τα πρότυπα για τα αθλήματά τους έχουν και ενα βαρύ ρόλο των σωστών προτύπων όχι μόνο εμφανισιακά βέβαια, αλλα και σε θέματα συμπεριφοράς και κοινωνικότητας, τρόπου ζωής κτλ

----------


## Polyneikos

Η αντίδραση του Phil Heath , για όλα όσα έχουν ειπωθει, kiss my ass λέει  :01. Razz:

----------


## Nive

Kαλη λευτερια...μ'ενα πονο Χιθ! 
Ξαφνικα ανακαλυψαν τις κοιλιες...γελανε και τα 5κιλα αλτηρακια!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω θα συμφωνήσω με τον Χίθ γιατι αυτός πήρε το 7ο Ολύμπια και συν 450000 χιλιαρικάκια στο λογαρισμό του και κάθονται και σχολιάζουν την κοιλιά του όταν όλοι στον ίδιο μήνα βρίσκονται πάνω κάτω , απλα όποιος έχει αφηρημάδα διακρίνετε  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

*Tα λεμε το 2019.......*






*Η πρωτη εγινε,,,,,,,,*

----------


## beefmeup

δεν ειναι αναγκη να του κανουν καποια "μπινια"...κ φετος αν τον εβγαζαν δευτερο, κανεις δεν θα διαμαρτυροταν, εκτος ισως απο τον ιδιο..

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> δεν ειναι αναγκη να του κανουν καποια "μπινια"...κ φετος αν τον εβγαζαν δευτερο, κανεις δεν θα διαμαρτυροταν, *εκτος ισως απο τον ιδιο..*


.........και απο εμενα και καμποσα εκατομυρια που *κοιταμε* σε βαθος καποια πραγματα ! Οι υπολοιποι απλα συνεχιστε να* βλεπετε*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Καταρχήν μια ομφαλοκήλη έκανε ο Heath, του χρόνου θα παίξει, αν δεν συμβεί κάτι άλλο. 
Και Ελληνες που γνωρίζεις καλά Στελιο την έχουν κάνει και σε 1,5 μηνα μπηκαν προπονήσεις και σε αγώνες.
Ετσι κι αλλιώς, αυτος είναι και το διάστημα που ρηλαξάνουν όσοι έχουν πάρει την μεγάλη κούπα.
Αρα για εμένα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αν δεν προκύψει κάτι αλλο.
Τωρα ας πάρει το 8ο και μετά φτάνουμε για το 9ο.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδώ μας κρύβεις το ζουμί όμως , υπάρχει το ακατάληπτο,  μου θυμίζει ηχογραφημένες συνομιλίες Μπέου - Ψωμιάδη  με τα μπιπ  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Καταρχήν μια ομφαλοκήλη έκανε ο Heath, του χρόνου θα παίξει, αν δεν συμβεί κάτι άλλο. 
> Και Ελληνες που γνωρίζεις καλά Στελιο την έχουν κάνει και σε 1,5 μηνα μπηκαν προπονήσεις και σε αγώνες.
> Ετσι κι αλλιώς, αυτος είναι και το διάστημα που ρηλαξάνουν όσοι έχουν πάρει την μεγάλη κούπα.
> Αρα για εμένα αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα, αν δεν προκύψει κάτι αλλο.
> Τωρα ας πάρει το 8ο και μετά φτάνουμε για το 9ο.....


Υπομονη Ντιναρα μου.....υπομονη !  






> Εδώ μας κρύβεις το ζουμί όμως , υπάρχει το ακατάληπτο,  μου θυμίζει ηχογραφημένες συνομιλίες Μπέου - Ψωμιάδη  με τα μπιπ




Ο κοριος της ΕΥΠ ξερει  :08. Turtle:

----------


## beefmeup

> .........και απο εμενα και καμποσα εκατομυρια που *κοιταμε* σε βαθος καποια πραγματα ! Οι υπολοιποι απλα συνεχιστε να* βλεπετε*.


χαιρε βαθος αμετρητο..

----------

